# Lost P60, can I still claim Med1 expenses?



## picaresque (10 Mar 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the correct place for this one but I have lost (possibly binned) my P60. I know my employer cannot reprint it but can I still claim Med 1 expenses without it? I've tried the Consumer Information website but didn't get an answer to this,


----------



## Jack2008 (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Lost P60, can I still claim?*

Why can your employer not reprint it?
It can't be that difficult!


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Lost P60, can I still claim?*

The payroll guy in my company gave me another copy of mine, have you asked?!


----------



## Towger (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Lost P60, can I still claim?*



Jack2008 said:


> Why can your employer not reprint it?
> It can't be that difficult!


It is against the law! Or so people say, I have never seen the exact rule.


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Mar 2009)

This post from Ubiquitous would be relevant.


----------



## Breninio (11 Mar 2009)

If you make your claim on-line on the Revenue PAYE service you do not need your P60 anyway, you just need to include P60 details (i.e. gross income, PAYE deducted) which can be gotten from your final payslip and/or your employer should be able to confirm.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

As mentioned by Graham with a previous post, there's no problem issuing you with another one.


----------



## allthedoyles (12 Mar 2009)

picaresque said:


> but can I still claim Med 1 expenses without it? ,


 
To answer your question, of course you can still claim Med 1 expenses , .

Just fill in the form and send it to your tax office address.

Once your employer has everything in order , then the tax office will process this Med 1 and reduce your tax liability accordingly.


----------



## picaresque (13 Mar 2009)

My work told me they could not reprint the P60 and the lady in the department doubted a statement of earnings would be accepted by the revenue, but I suspected it would.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## allthedoyles (13 Mar 2009)

picaresque said:


> My work told me they could not reprint the P60 and the lady in the department doubted a statement of earnings would be accepted by the revenue, but I suspected it would.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


 
Once your employer has returned  their P35 , you can be absolutely sure that the Tax office already knows , what your earnings and tax paid for the year is.

If you have your  final payslip for 2008 , check this against the tax office figures , when you receive your balancing statement .


----------



## Perplexed (13 Mar 2009)

I seem to have mislaid my P60 also. I requested a duplicate from my work and they issued me with a statement showing relevant details. I didn't get a duplicate but still have on headed paper all the info.
Presume your work could do likewise.


----------



## thesimpsons (13 Mar 2009)

any employer who won't provide a copy of a P60 is being a bit unfair.  It takes approx 2 minutes to print one out - why are employers so fussy over this.  They are even done on plain paper from this year so it isn't as if they have to load the printer with special paper or anything.


----------



## FLOMAN2008 (13 Mar 2009)

I agree with this, firstly being a payroll manager for 10 years, from my experience they should have kept a copy of your on file for themselves anyway, or if not they shall have the details on the P35 so if all else fails they can draft a letter with the details on it.


----------

